# 2012 Crop Tour Results



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

The results of the 2012 crop tour in the prime cornbelt states are in.....seems as if the results are not quite as bad as first thought....with the exception being South Dakota. Most states corn were off on average of 1/3 of bpa's while South Dakota was off 50% bpa's.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com..._as_we_thought/


----------

